# Sentury Sync (2 Days In)



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Apologies in advance, I'm not very good at these. :dunno:

*The Board*
Company: Sentury
Model: Sync (159 cm)
Type: True Twin with flat/rocker 
Color: Blue
Bindings: Last year's K2 Auto Uprises

*Me*
6', ~195 lbs, Duck stance (15, -15), goofy, and more of a freeride boarder than a freestyle boarder. . 

*What I was looking for in this board:* I wanted something to serve as an all-mountain freestyle stick that will also help me improve my switch riding. Basically, I'd need it to perform well in the park as well as over the rest of the mountain. The rocker made me think of using it as a pow stick as well compared to my Atomic Radon 164 cm (love the board, but it sinks like a stone). 

*Day 1*:
*Condition:* Bright sunny blue day with some wind here and there at Vail. 
*Experience:* Considering I never had ridden rocker before, I was going to take it easy. One of my friends also had hurt their ankle, so more reason to be mellow that day. While it let me be a bit more cocky regarding my edges, it felt very slippery to me on the slopes. I'm pretty confident on blacks and bowls with my Radon, so it surprised me that a blue was giving me trouble. Turns out my back binding was a little loose which may have contributed to some of the problem. This does seem to be a pretty flexible board though. 
*Results:* Inconclusive

*Day 2*
*Condition:* Whiteout at Breckenridge, cold and windy as hell, tracked pow lines got filled in either by the falling snow or blown snow pretty quickly. Couldn't see 15 feet in front of me at the bowl, awesomeness
*Experience:* Fixed the binding so no problem with that. Couple of things I noticed... 
1. This board loves pow. I can't recall any problem keeping the tip up (and neither did she, har har har) and this was my first major experience with powder. Then again, it's a rocker board so you'd think it would do somewhat well in the powder. 
2. The edge hold was much better today (possibly due to the binding as well as getting used to the rocker), but it still felt a little sketchy when hitting part of the packed stuff beneath the powder. I'm not sure if I could find a better board in that regard without giving up something else, however. It also initiated turns pretty quickly. 
3. While I didn't do any major park jumps, hitting things off the side or present in runs seemed pretty stable, and this is coming from someone who flails a lot in the park. 
4. It has some dampening, but you're still gonna feel a lot of what's underneath you. 
*Results:* Further testing needed. 

(Quick note: Sentury does a free two week demo period. You seem to get a slightly used board at a discounted price (I think mine came into around 260). At the end of the period, you send it back for a refund of your deposit or you keep it and your deposit becomes the payment.)


----------

